# A. geniculata setup advice



## 8legfreak (Feb 17, 2017)

Yesterday I was looking for exo-terras on a local classified site, when I found one for sale that includes a "tarantula", and a couple of lidded 10G aquariums at what I considered a decent price.  Naturally enough I emailed to ask about the T.  The reply so far is that it is a "4yo Brazilian White Knee", with photos coming later today.

I am most likely going to pick up (not handle) this T in the next few days.  I am thinking a front opening viv may be far from desirable for this species, so will probably set it up in one of the 10Gs with an acrylic lid.

Any  advice ie sub depth, moisture levels would be appreciated.

I know I am supposed to avoid care sheets like the plague, but I need basic info.

BTW, this would be my second T, the 1st being a 5.5" Lp


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 17, 2017)

Nearly identical setup to your LP. Genics like a warm, humid environment. Full, large water dish at all times, which they will frequently guard like it's a pot of gold. I keep mine wet enough to have springtails in her enclosure. I have a loooot of holes in one end of the lid, and ventilation holes around the sides as well, so that stagnant air isn't an issue.

Adults are unlikely to burrow, but they will use a hide. They are feisty, but that's what makes them fun! Everything, LITERALLY EVERYTHING, is food to a genic, so do be careful with your fingers. Ethel has jumped up onto a cup when I was giving her more water more than once and let's not get into how many times she's tried to climb the feeding tongs when I was doing routine maintenance. Watch the urticating hairs - they're terribly, horribly itchy if you get them on you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## 8legfreak (Feb 17, 2017)

So overflow the water dish, and let it dry out? Or always keep one end moist?


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 17, 2017)

8legfreak said:


> So overflow the water dish, and let it dry out? Or always keep one end moist?


I always keep the end with the water dish moist. I noticed that if I didn't, she would stay hovered over the water dish all the time. I added springtails to ensure that I don't get mold outbreaks, or if I do, they're contained.

(Moist... hmm.. slightly damp might be a better way to describe it)

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## 8legfreak (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks. Will post again if it all works out.


----------



## BobBarley (Feb 17, 2017)

Wouldn't be overly surprised if it turns out to be a mm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 8legfreak (Feb 18, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> Wouldn't be overly surprised if it turns out to be a mm.


Thanks for the vote of confidence.  Ok, so I got the T home.  About 5",  no hooks or gloves, really bald abdomen.  The thing is, its not as black or white as I expected. (pics tomorrow and maybe new thread) More a base of deep brown, and covered with longer salmon to orange hairs all over, and cream knees.  Do the colors vary that much, or do I have something else? Also, at the moment she is ina 12x12x12 exoterra, screen top, 1.5" dry coco earth. almost every inch of glass and screen has thin webbing so I know she's climbed WAY too high.  All will be fixed in the AM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 18, 2017)

Ugh, common names suck.
It could be an A.geniculata, or a Nhandu chromatus. Temperament is roughly the same, as is the care. The Nhandu is less food agressive and more....nasty just because

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## 8legfreak (Feb 18, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Ugh, common names suck.
> It could be an A.geniculata, or a Nhandu chromatus. Temperament is roughly the same, as is the care. The Nhandu is less food agressive and more....nasty just because


 Can't wait to get a good picture to see what you guys think. I've been looking at pics of everything and can't find a match.


----------



## Kevin0610 (Feb 18, 2017)

I keep mine on Zoo Med ReptiSoil with half of it damp and the other half dry and she always tends to gravitate towards the damper substrate. I had to cover up half the screen top with a piece of acrylic to keep the humidity a bit higher.













2017-02-11 23.56.12



__ Kevin0610
__ Feb 18, 2017
__ 1


















Acanthoscurria geniculata



__ Kevin0610
__ Feb 18, 2017
__ 2



						Big girl

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood (Feb 18, 2017)

8legfreak said:


> (pics tomorrow and maybe new thread) .


Please don't start a new thread, just post back here.

Look forward to pics...possibly another Acanthoscurria...insubtilus perhaps.

http://www.mikebasictarantula.com/Acanthroscurria_insubtilus__2_.JPG


----------



## EulersK (Feb 18, 2017)

8legfreak said:


> Can't wait to get a good picture to see what you guys think. I've been looking at pics of everything and can't find a match.


If it is indeed "4 years old" then it'll be easy to tell the difference. If it's under 3", they look kind of similar - easily mistaken if you don't know what to look for. 

A. geniculata, 2.5":



N. chromatus, 2.5"


----------



## EulersK (Feb 18, 2017)

Kevin0610 said:


> I had to cover up half the screen top with a piece of acrylic to keep the humidity a bit higher.


I do think that the fear of screens is a tad overblown on this forum, but I would _never_ keep this species in an enclosure with a screen top. This is one of the most powerful spiders I've owned, a screen wouldn't even begin to stop an escape unless it was one of those spot-welded steel ones.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## 8legfreak (Feb 18, 2017)

OK. This is the best I have for now...  I'm not sure the lighting does the colours justice, so I will try some more when I rehome her later today.  So I'm going to go with a 10 gallon top opening covered with drilled acrylic, deeper sub for safety and a slightly bigger (but shallower water dish.

Tell me what you think...


----------



## 8legfreak (Feb 18, 2017)

Just re-reading my original post... Isn't it funny how "the next few days" turned into "the next few hours"?


----------



## Ghost56 (Feb 18, 2017)

Not exactly sure what it is, but definitely not A. geniculata or N. chromatus. Maybe N. coloratovillosus in need of a molt??


----------



## 8legfreak (Feb 18, 2017)

definitely needs molt


----------



## Ghost56 (Feb 18, 2017)

8legfreak said:


> definitely needs molt


Ya, I'm going with N. coloratovillosus. I think their common name is "Brazilian black and white tarantula", so that would make sense too. Never kept that species though so I'm not positive. I'm sure some others will know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8legfreak (Feb 18, 2017)

Ghost56 said:


> Not exactly sure what it is, but definitely not A. geniculata or N. chromatus. Maybe N. coloratovillosus in need of a molt??


 Just looked up N. coloratovillosus.  That's looking pretty darn close...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin0610 (Feb 18, 2017)

EulersK said:


> I do think that the fear of screens is a tad overblown on this forum, but I would _never_ keep this species in an enclosure with a screen top. This is one of the most powerful spiders I've owned, a screen wouldn't even begin to stop an escape unless it was one of those spot-welded steel ones.


I'm actually inclined to agree with that as I catch her clewing at the screen quite a lot. I ended up replacing the original screen top with plasti dipped galvanized steel mesh as she managed to almost chew through the original mesh. Haven't had any problems at all with new screen top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## 8legfreak (Feb 18, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> Wouldn't be overly surprised if it turns out to be a mm.


???
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Maybe you're right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 18, 2017)

yes, that's N. coloratovillsus.













Resized952017020895141221



__ cold blood
__ Feb 10, 2017
__ 3



						coloratovillsus...with flash
					




They don't get as big...6" range, but have every bit the same type of appetite.  Many specimens are insanely flicky....way more than other Nhandu IME...but a great species to own none-the-less.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## 8legfreak (Feb 18, 2017)

cold blood said:


> yes, that's N. coloratovillsus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a consensus is forming and I think I have to agree. Looks like the seller confused similar @#%%$ common names.  I do think I've got a great new T, though.  Now to research coloratovillus care requirements...


----------



## cold blood (Feb 18, 2017)

Keep it no different than you would a genic.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 18, 2017)

Yep, 100% N. coloratovillosus. That's in my top five favorite species for sure, you'll love it! As has been said, keep identical to a geniculata. These are very bitey little things, so watch out for that.

I'm glad it's going to a good home. Get it off those wood chips!

For comparison's sake, my N. coloratovillosus:












N. coloratovillosus



__ EulersK
__ Oct 22, 2016
__ 2
__
brazilian black and white tarantula
brazilopelma coloratovillosum
coloratovillosus
female
nhandu
nhandu coloratovillosus




						This is quickly becoming my favorite species. Gotta love these attitude on these. Ravenous...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8legfreak (Feb 18, 2017)

Wood chips are good as gone.  Thanks for the ID help! (everyone)  I'll post new picks after the (careful) re-house.  Can't wait to post post-molt pics as well and see what we come up with for gender!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 18, 2017)

I'd be pretty surprised if it turns out to be male. Even as juvies, this species is usually quite leggy as males. Not nearly as stocky as the picture you posted.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## 8legfreak (Feb 18, 2017)

The guy said the pet store ASSURED him it was a female.  But he also thought he had a "Brazilian White Knee". Fingers are crossed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

